# possible to grow hydro?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Wondering if it was possible to grow a hydro plant in my tank still with the fish? Would be awesome if you could


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

you mean hydro like weed rite?

i dont think so.....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Iono havent seen it done b4


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

uhhhh isnt there an aquarium plant called hydro? why wouldnt it work?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

yup, the marijuana


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

go for it, if it works taks some pics, funny f the fish get high!!!!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

ya it'll work but ,ur better off going with a 5 gallon bucket with a airstone


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Only the roots could be submerge plus you have to add special nutrients to the water.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

It doesn't work. The chems you need to add are too strong for fish, plus you need really strong lights. Otherwise you get spindly little plants with no bud. And, like mentioned abaove, only the roots can be submerged...you can't grow the whole plant underwater or it will die.


----------



## jeremy_duran (Sep 7, 2004)

all i got to say is that is some funny sh*t. please try and like the one guy said, take some pictures. i would send them to everybody that i know.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

its good to germinate seeds in a tank for a couple days but once they pop open you should take them out or they will just rot away,only the roots need water and you really shouldnt even submerge the roots........umm so i hear


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hydroponics (hydro) is accually a growing method not a plant


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I'm gathering here, that you can't grow Marie-Jane-Wanna in your tank.

That sux.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

All that goes in the water when growing what you're talking about growing hydroponically is the roots. Those roots assuming they could grow in a tank set up for fish (they really can't though) would take over every square inch in your tank and your fish would have no room to swim. If you'd ever seen a harvested plant grown hydroponically you'd know that the root mass on these plants gets huge.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> All that goes in the water when growing what you're talking about growing hydroponically is the roots. Those roots assuming they could grow in a tank set up for fish (they really can't though) would take over every square inch in your tank and your fish would have no room to swim. If you'd ever seen a harvested plant grown hydroponically you'd know that the root mass on these plants gets huge.


 no sh*t man, i have seen a few and the root structure is just crazy


----------



## Arijuana Man (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, can you imagine what a sack of that sh*t would smell like?


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

you prolly could do it..but pot plants are real toxic to everything.... i was gonna start one up in my lizard tank cuz it had high humidity, but its real toxic and i didnt wanna risk it.... but if you have some shitty fish go for it


----------

